
Sega built a real Warhammer 40K Power Fist, then let me smash things with it - YeGoblynQueenne
https://arstechnica.co.uk/gaming/2017/04/real-warhammer-40k-power-fist-diy/
======
anc84
> Sega invited me to a marketing event for Dawn of War 3 so I wrote an
> "article" around the gimmick they used as bait.

~~~
mcphage
When the gimmick is that cool, I think that's okay.

~~~
jasonkostempski
And it would have been, if there was a video.

------
exelius
Disappointed this isn't a chainsword.

The chainsword is the epitome of the "I'm 12 and I think this is badass" vibe
that permeates 40k (disclaimer, I love the 40k universe precisely because it
is so over-the-top corny).

~~~
rbjorklin
This is what you're looking for:
[https://youtu.be/5gj8pAN7Y7E](https://youtu.be/5gj8pAN7Y7E)

~~~
douche
A pity they put all that work into something that doesn't work as well as a
regular chainsaw... Lucky nobody lost an eye with those bits welded onto the
teeth of the original chain.

------
Marazan
Point of order. A real power fist also has a power field emanating from it.

------
shalmanese
The top comment from that post is gold:

"I bet that could get that last .5 ounce out of a juicero bag."

------
bitwize
From the Warhammer Wiki:

"A variant of the Power Fist is the Chainfist, which is similar to a Power
Fist but has a miniature chainsaw blade attached."

Because of course it does. I want to see THAT in action.

------
blurrywh
No video?

